# Peugeot Boxer Speedo Fault



## UncleNorm

Morning all!

Rolling along M180 on Thursday, in our Boxer 1.9 TD. Looked at speedo. The needle was bouncing back and forth. Only done 23K miles. 

Why should it fail so suddenly? Where do I start with putting it right? Is it electrical or mechanical? 

I used satnav speedo on return home. Too many cameras!

Any offerings would be appreciated. Thanks.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all,
Funnily enough my 2001 petrol Boxer speedo suddenly dropped to zero the other weekend ,I carried on using satnav speedo, and suddenly it decided to start working again. I took it to be a bad electrical connection as if it had broken mechanically it wouldn't have fixed itself. I'd forgotten all about it until now and I realise this isn't much use to you but at least there will be two of us worrying about it now and there is something about"A problem shared is a problem halved",
Regards,
Chris V
P.S. today is my 60th birthday, feel free to send greetings.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Stickey's Birthday and my speedo fault.*

Hi Stickey! Happy birthday! I hope you have a pleasant day.

Thanks for the reply. Interestingly, my Boxer is 2001 and yes, for a period of time, twice, the speedo corrected itself. It sounds like I will need to go down the 'loose connection' road. Now then - how does the dash come out? Hmm...

I know a man...

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## Noel

UncleNorm said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Rolling along M180 on Thursday, in our Boxer 1.9 TD. Looked at speedo. The needle was bouncing back and forth. Only done 23K miles.
> 
> Why should it fail so suddenly? Where do I start with putting it right? Is it electrical or mechanical?
> 
> I used satnav speedo on return home. Too many cameras!
> 
> Any offerings would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Best wishes from UncleNorm.


When I bought my 2001 1.9TD Fiat Ducato based Autoroller 3 years ago at approx 20000 mls on the clock the speedo stopped after about 500 mls!

My local garage replaced a "worn" final (accessible) plastic gear wheel which lasted about 50 mls before speedo zeroed again. Further investigating turned up a stripped speedo gear wheel within the gear box and accessible only on gear box strip so, went to specialist gearbox company at Alderbury, Salisbury who did the business. Final bill £350 which the warranty paid!

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## rebbyvid

I have the same problem with my 2001 C.I a fiat ducato 1.9with only 16,000 mls on the clock,had problems a couple of months ago and weekend it again failed ,looks like mine could be stripped cog in gearbox ,luckily still under warranty so will be going back to dealer afor we go away
Rob


----------



## chrisjrv

*bOXER SPEEDO*

Hi all,
Just been to my local friendly Peugeot dealer (they really are) who gave me the following information.
Nylon gears drive "gizmo"which supplies electrical signal to speedometer. If your speedo is not working they have a device which plugs into the wiring after disconnecting "gizmo"to check the speedo wiring. If this is O.K. "gizmo" has a gear attached to it driven by another gear inside the box, the gear inside the box can drift over on its shaft so that it no longer drives. "Gizmo" is a small white plastic thing on the differential and is simple to locate and remove. Might have a look if it's not raining as a certain amount of grovelling will be required,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## chapter

mine stopped working at 12000 miles very common fault theres a plastic drive that the speedo cable screws into the cable cost about £18 the drive was about £9 my local garage fixed it they charged £128
my m/h is a 2001 19td


----------



## chrisjrv

hi, 
just bumping this to the top for the benefit of the new member asking about problem


----------



## toucanspeed

*Speedo fault*

Just fixed my fathers Fiat Ducato today.

2000 Y plate 1.9TD Mclouis.

Symtoms as above with mechanical drive.

This can be checked by removing the speedo at the gearbox and using a drill to rotate the inner. The speedo should move, if not, it's the cable or head that are faulty. In this case it was the gearbox. Simple cog come unclipped in the differential. Costs £15.50 from the dealer. Choice of 3 depending on the tteethon the end of the speedo cable.

To replace it, drop the bottom wishbone joint on the drives side, and track rod end - may also help to remove the anti rollbar lower bolt to enable the wishbone to drop.. Remove the 3 bolts holding on the steering rack pump. Remove the 5-6 bolts holding the intermediate driveshaft bearing. Pull, push and tug the driveshaft inner joint out of the differential, may loose some gearbox oil, probably better to drain it first. Remove the driveshaft oil seal from the diff housing. You can then remove the blue plastic worm drive by pushing a finger down the speedo hole, out through the driveshaft hole. You could just relocate it but for £15.50, get a new one. Replave the worm drive and re-assemble.

I did this the hard way by removing both driveshafts and the whole of the differential. Took me 7-8 hours. The above shows a shortcut that you could do in maybe 2-3hrs. Good luck!

If you need any more infor just email me [email protected]


----------



## UncleNorm

*Peugeot Boxer 1.9 td Speedo Fault Now Corrected*

Hi to all! Reference my earlier topic post.

Our Polly had to spend a few days at the doctors, waiting for parts which were delayed by the 'once-in-a-lifetime' floods.

The upshot of it all is that all is now well. The plastic drive wheel had melted! The gearbox oil was messy. So a new cable, new drive, new bracket, new oil, about two hours' labour plus the dreaded vat!

It all worked out at around £185. That sounds a lot but there was no way I could have done it. My pet mechanic - George - did not have an appropriate ramp, so, at the end of the day, I had to use a firm that could do the job. I'm very happy. Auntie Sandra might be less so when she finds out but I had bulled her up to expect £250ish.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## chrisjrv

lLatest news is that water inthe gearbox can cause the speedo gear to fail, whether or not you believe it is another matter but if your speedo is playing up have the oil checked for contamination,
Chris V


----------



## Noel

stickey said:


> lLatest news is that water inthe gearbox can cause the speedo gear to fail, whether or not you believe it is another matter but if your speedo is playing up have the oil checked for contamination,
> Chris V


I believe it! This was the reason given by the gearbox specialists on strip down of my box. Water ingresses via the oil breather hole on top, of the gaerbox because the rubber tube drain outlet from the windscreen scuttle dumps right on it! Mechanic said it is a well known fault with, particularly, Luton M/Hs as they get more rainfall dropping onto windscreen compared to vans, which mostly disperses around the sides. Simple job to bend the scuttle outlet drain forward and away from the vicinity of the oil breather hole to prevent reoccurrence.

Noel.


----------



## homenaway

Noel said:


> I believe it! This was the reason given by the gearbox specialists on strip down of my box. Water ingresses via the oil breather hole on top, of the gaerbox because the rubber tube drain outlet from the windscreen scuttle dumps right on it! Mechanic said it is a well known fault with, particularly, Luton M/Hs as they get more rainfall dropping onto windscreen compared to vans, which mostly disperses around the sides. Simple job to bend the scuttle outlet drain forward and away from the vicinity of the oil breather hole to prevent reoccurrence.
> 
> Noel.


Yup!
exactly what happened to our Boxer 1.9 diesel.
Now working fine since the gearbox oil was replaced and drain pipe fixed 

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

tHE GEARBOX SAGA CONTINUES, gearbox has been removed and stripped and no faults found, speedo failure is apparently down to transducer (£70) According to Peugeot you can have a cable driving the speedowith a transducer driving the engine management,a transducer doing both or just a speedo cable....BUT as the nylon gear drives the cable through the transducer and the square drive is rounded I have to have a new transducer. What absolute RUBBISH these these vehicles are,
Advise to all, don't buy anything from the Sevel range :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hopefully the last post on the Gearbox Saga, collected van from repairer today, total cost was £604.17p. All seems O.K Peugeot estimated cost for reconditioned box was £1500 plus fitting! "we don't repair gearboxes". Now I have to find out if the van should have been modified to prevent water getting in the gearbox in the first place, I may be able to get the price of the transducer if nothing else. Looking at the problems with the new boxer/ducato I'm just so glad I haven't spent out for a new van.
If the problem is caused by excess water running down the windscreen because the van has been converted to a caravanette surely this is an issue the converter should deal with? The amount they charge for their conversion over the cost of the base vehicle is extortionate, the least they could do..........dream on you bought it, it's now your problem, we need a Ralph Nader :roll:


----------



## blokarter

*speedo problem*

Sorry to bring this subject up again but here is the story.

I have just bought a 2003 Boxer/Compass in a private sale. 
The vehicle hadn't been used for a long time due to illness (true, as I know the son in law).
I have noticed the same problem as described by others here, namely;
speedo works sometimes with no obvious reason for the stopping or starting of it.

I contacted the local dealer by phone who have never heard of this problem but cannot say what it is until they investigate it. I therefore did the trusty old Google search and came across this forum (very helpful)

Can anyone tell me if there was a single final fault or does everyone seem to have different faults resulting in the same outcome?

I really do not want to take it to a dealer to do hours of trial & error investigation work resulting in a massive bill.

Any assistance will be gratefully received.

thanks
mark


----------



## UncleNorm

*Peugeot Speedo fault*

Hi Blokarter and welcome to Motorhomefacts! 

Since my original post, I have replaced my Peugeot. It was interesting though how many folk had the same problem with 2001-ish chassis. You say yours is 2003. Had they gone onto electronic stuff by then? :?

If I were now in your position, I'd bite the bullet and visit the nearest and nicest Peugeot dealer who works with commercial vehicles. See what they have to say.

The replies to this thread suggest the the solution COULD be DIY based. I did not feel able so had to pay!

Good luck anyhow.

By the way, as you might soon realise, this is a very useful website, full of experience and expertise, and such a friendly community too! It's certainly worth paying a tenner to subscribe, then you can access ALL the facilities. I can even access the site from America, which is where I am right now!


----------



## chrisjrv

The saga continues, no further gearbox problems after modifying scuttle drain pipe to miss gearbox however... Van was now due for a cambelt change plus intermediate service and I thought it would be a good idea to have the gearbox oil changed to ensure no water getting in. All done and paid for but now I'm having trouble with gear selection, feels like clutch drag as it's ok if you perform a slow ponderous change with the clutch pedal pressed all the way to the floor, anybody got any moneysaving ideas before I go back to my local friendly but expensive Peugeot garage,
(cambelt £190.....service £125......Change gearbox oil £70?????????)
It goes into gear ok when stationary so probably not clutch drag,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Stickey!

I found gear change very difficult until I bought the Russeks manual which told me my clutch needed 22mm of cable tightening. Easy to do on my 2001 pug. Very effective!


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi all,
Latest saga episode is I went back to my local Peugeot agent explaining that I was now having gearchange problems and asked about the clutch settings. "We wouldn't have that on our database as your van is a mk. 1 2001 model" so much for going to the experts. They suggested I tightened the cable a bit to see if it improved matters but I am obviously concerned about damaging the clutch release bearing. They also said that the wrong oil was in the gearbox as Peugeot recommend some thinner stuff as apposed to hypoid 90 and the correct stuff overcame selection problems when the gearbox was cold!DATABASE????
Any chance of looking in your bookUncle Norm or anyone else? Guess where it won't be going for its next service,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Chris!

Stick your toe under the clutch pedal and lift. If there's lots of free play, as on mine, I would suggest that tightening would be in order. 

If your gearbox is the same as I had, a simple lock nut then tighten away, measuring the pedal play at intervals. I think it needed something like 120mm of clearance but the book went with the Pollensa. Sorry I can't help more. 

I'm still up on Lochalsh so don't have my computer with me, with all my favourites. 

Try tightening. :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thanks Uncle Norm, thought you might be away from the posting times,
hows the weather? :roll: 
Chris


----------



## leggings

Noel said:


> stickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> lLatest news is that water inthe gearbox can cause the speedo gear to fail, whether or not you believe it is another matter but if your speedo is playing up have the oil checked for contamination,
> Chris V
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it! This was the reason given by the gearbox specialists on strip down of my box. Water ingresses via the oil breather hole on top, of the gaerbox because the rubber tube drain outlet from the windscreen scuttle dumps right on it! Mechanic said it is a well known fault with, particularly, Luton M/Hs as they get more rainfall dropping onto windscreen compared to vans, which mostly disperses around the sides. Simple job to bend the scuttle outlet drain forward and away from the vicinity of the oil breather hole to prevent reoccurrence.
> 
> Noel.
Click to expand...

Now that is well worth knowing, thanks a lot.
Tony


----------



## 110245

*Speedo Fault fixed*

Just as an update to my speedo problem, took it to our local mechanic and he said - 'oh yeah, did one of those last week, the plastic worm gear had only fallen off its mount' so left my van with him (Y reg boxer 1.9td) and he phoned me back the next day, informed me that, as it was the Fiat type gearbox (?) it was an easy job, just yank the right hand drive shaft and you can access it (I'm sure it wasn't as easy as he made it sound, but I'm no mechanic), which he has done, replaced the plastic worm gear (old one HAD fallen off) and reassembled, job done and the damage was only £108.20.
Wonder how long this one will last...........


----------



## chrisjrv

The saga continues :roll: :roll: ,
Still got problems with gear selection after main agent "service", Van doesn't like going into second gear unless you go fairly fast in first to start with, usually OK going third to second. Mr Russek says should be 180 mm of movement of the pedal and brake and clutch pedals should be level. My pedals are level but i've only got 140mm travel :? :? will try winding it up to 180mm and see where the pedal ends up, anybody got any bright ideas, possibly the cables knackered but it feels ok? Anybody want to buy a Symbol?,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Seeker

Jumping here from my separate thread started some months ago ... I've now started the ball rolling with a local Leicester garage that specialises in vans and trucks. I've been told as follows with regard to my jumping speedo needle:

*Having looked into your vehicles Speedo fault, there are 4 possible reasons why your Speedo is jumping,

1, Speedo head fault

2, transfer cable fault

3, wiring fault

4, sender unit fault

We will need to investigate your vehicles fault and then give you a price, investigation will be £72.20 + vat

However I can tell you a new Speedo head will cost £520.32 + fitting + vat

Transfer cable £7.33 + fitting + vat

Sender unit £162.19 + fitting +vat*

The only thing that seems reasonable to assume from the foregoing posts is that it isn't a problem with the speedo head.

So it won't be a second mortgage job - but could still be pricey. Can anyone recommend a cheaper but reliable Leicestershire garage?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Water in the gearbox, it is caused by the rubber pipe dumping the water from the scuttle drain onto the top of the gearbox.

Manufactuers recall included = shoving to the rear! Takes two mins and cures the problem - and don't think that it is only the 2001 model either they are all the same design!


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
As this has been ressurected (dammit, no spell check- looks wrong), the bad gearchange problems were caused by the thinner gearbox oil now specified by Peugeot and when I had the oil changed back to standard original specification the gear change was cured :roll: :roll: ,
Chris
Also, redirecting the water pipe from the scuttle is ok but make sure that there is no leakage between the pipe and scuttle which drips onto the box


----------



## 370man

*1.9 ducato ticking speedo*

The speedo on my Ducato 1.9TD (1999) always "ticked" and the needle jumped slightly. After the almost compulsory synchro failure and subsequent gearbox rebuild it seemed OK. I then noticed an oil leak from the gearbox so returned to the repairers. They found the speedo drive gear had melted on the top allowing it to lift and leak oil (?). This was replaced foc but the speedo still ticks and the needle jumps. They think it is a fault in the speedo head or cable. I intend to change the cable complete but has anyone else had a speedo head fault. The implication is the faulty head is loading the speedo drive causing the top part to melt. Any ideas?


----------



## pneumatician

On the 2001 Peugeot we used to have I continually had faults with the instrument cluster. Primarily Speedo and Fuel Gauge. I even replaced the sender in the fuel tank to no avail.
When you eventually bite the bullet and remove the instrument cluster you will probably like me be absolutely underawed by the build quality.

However as I recall I cleaned up all of the visible contacts fiddled about with the speedo connections and got it working again.

The speedo died again just before I sold the van but miraculously came back to life a couple of weeks before handover.

Steve


----------



## Garbo

UncleNorm said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Rolling along M180 on Thursday, in our Boxer 1.9 TD. Looked at speedo. The needle was bouncing back and forth. Only done 23K miles.
> 
> Why should it fail so suddenly? Where do I start with putting it right? Is it electrical or mechanical?
> 
> I used satnav speedo on return home. Too many cameras!
> 
> Any offerings would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Best wishes from UncleNorm.


I just had my 2002 Boxer MoT'd - it passed but the red engine management light came on. The garage-man checked it on his computer and found no fault, but when I drove it off I notices both the Speedo and Odometer were not working. It's very likely that something was knocked, dislodged or disturbed. Any idea's?


----------

